# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >   but supposed to get 12-18 tonight..so Lena and I took in some runs this morning in the pre storm fog

## MIke R

but supposed to get 12-18 tonight..so Lena and I took in some runs this morning in the pre storm fog

----------


## amyb

Adorable-she looks warm and eager to fly!

----------


## MIke R

I cant win!..when she was terrible I pissed and moaned to myself about I cant wait til she is good and how  boring it was on the bunny hill all day.....now she is really good and when I go out on the mountain with her, she scares the s**t out of me with how she goes down the mountain....LOL

----------


## amyb

Mike, step back, see that she has good teachers as she develops, and then let her soar.

----------


## MIke R

I do and I will....just not easy...LOL..

----------


## andynap

Here you go

 Updated: 2 hours 11 minutes ago
Print Text Size
E-mail More
Paul Yeager

Paul Yeager Contributor
(Feb. 23) -- The Middle Atlantic region has stolen most of the weather headlines this winter, but that's all about to change. The Northeast is going to be hit by a prolonged, major snowstorm in the coming days. Snowfall amounts might be measured in feet, and the combination of snow and wind will create an all-out blizzard at the storm's peak.

The details of the storm cannot be pinpointed yet, but combination of snow and wind will likely create blizzard conditions in the Catskills and Adirondacks of upstate New York, Vermont, northern New Hampshire, and northern Maine from later Thursday into Friday. Road and airport closures are likely, and the strong wind may bring down power lines and tree limbs. The intense combination of snow and wind might extend to areas close to the coast, including Boston, New York City, and perhaps Philadelphia.
Weather Resources:
- Get Your Forecast
- Snowfall Accumulation Forecast
- National Doppler Radar

While this will be the most likely time for the storm to reach blizzard status, it will only be part of what will be a long week of intense, wintry weather for nearly all of New England, New York state, and even eastern Pennsylvania.

The late-week storm will be prolonged, resulting in wind and intermittent snow through most -- if not all -- of the upcoming weekend. It also will be preceded by a storm earlier in the week. With little break between the storms, it will seem like a five- or six-day snowstorm in some areas.

The first storm, from today into Wednesday, will not be nearly as intense as the late-week storm, but it will be formidable.

A significant accumulation of snow will fall in interior parts of the Northeast, with a mixture of rain and snow in areas closer to the coast. Cumulative snowfall totals in the mountains, where all snow will fall with both storms, could reach three feet, with widespread accumulation of at least one foot from northern Maine to the Catskills.

Snowfall amounts will be tempered in areas closer to the coast, including in Boston, where the first storm will bring a mixture of rain and snow, and the second storm will bring heavy rain during the height of the storm. Coastal areas, though, will be pounded by a powerful easterly wind (wind from the east), raising the specter of flooding, beach erosion, and widespread power outages, and snow will accumulate in these areas before the storm ends.

The first storm is associated with the storm that brought heavy snow to parts of the Midwest on Monday, and the second storm will blossom into a powerhouse over New England as moisture streams in from the South and combines with a powerful upper-level storm system from the West.

Any significant accumulation of snow will likely remain to the north of the area from Baltimore southward to Washington, D.C. It will, however, be the defining storm of the season for much of the Northeast

----------


## amyb

Oh Andy-I will just have to get into chicken soup mode again. That and hot chocolate. And oh yes, the rhum vanille that I have hidden away for just such a spell.

----------


## andynap

I have a gallon of Chicken stock in the freezer just waiting. Pasta and soup, vegetable soup, broccoli soup, chicken soup, sweet and sour soup- endless combos.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know Andy...we re ready..still nothing yet...

Matzah Ball Soup!!!!!!

Amy... Ghiradeli Hot Chocolate and Peppermint Schnapps OR Malibu Coconut Rum...

or Mulled hot Apple Cider with vanilla rhum, Tuaca, Gran Marnier, fresh nutmeg and a cinnamon stick

we got hot toddies down to a fine art up here

----------


## amyb

Would Marie Brizzard anisette in the hot chocolate work-that I have in house.

----------


## MIke R

absolutely

----------


## MIke R

> I have a gallon of Chicken stock in the freezer just waiting. Pasta and soup, vegetable soup, broccoli soup, chicken soup, sweet and sour soup- endless combos.




doing Wendi's favorite this weekend..escarole and white bean

----------


## andynap

I don't consider that a soup- I use just enough to saute the escarole and then add the beans. It's wet but not soup. I do the same for spinach and lentils.

----------


## MIke R

gotcha...mine is definitely a soup..I even drop an egg in it sometimes

----------


## Petri

She's not into snowboarding yet?

Skis are for the oldies..

----------


## MIke R

she does  all three..alpine ski..nordic ski..and snow boarding..like her parents.. we wouldnt have it any other way...we dont buy into this ski vs snowboard, us vs them crap one bit..they re all good disciplines and being able to do them all just makes one more of a complete mountain athlete

----------

